# Wooden spool ideas?



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

How about a patio/picnic table.


----------



## nswarcher (Apr 16, 2015)

Make a youtube video about broadheads and shoot it lol,
You could turn them into a seat but you are basically only keeping the outer discs, otherwise strip the timber off it and make something else


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

We used to just get up on them and see how far we could log roll them without falling off.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Have fun making whatever you can with the spool, but keep in mind that these, just like pallets, are made from the cheapest reject lumber the manufacture can make stay together long enough to serve their original purpose. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## porty425 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is one of the night stands I made. Sanded it down with a flap disc on my angle grinder, cut it in half, then put one coat of stain on it.


----------

